# Blueberry/Pomegranate Pee



## sly22guy (Jan 23, 2011)

I seem to recall someone mentioning makeing a blueberry/Pomegranate Pee. Just wondering if you still used 3 bottles of lemon or what changes you made and if you would make it again?


----------



## savaytse66 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a POM Pee in the carboy now. I used the base recipe but added a 48oz bottle of POM pomegranate juice and enough water and sugar to give me a 6 gallon batch at 10% potential alcohol. I'll probably rack within the next two weeks, so I'm not sure how it's going to turn out.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Feb 2, 2011)

I tried making a cherry pom pee but had problems with hydrogen sulphite. Tried aeration and splashing over copper, but still has a little sulphur smell.


----------



## Angie (Mar 10, 2011)

Savaytse66...have you tried your Pom Pee yet?? How did it turn out - Pom is one of my favourite flavours and I am trying to get my first batch of pee started but still don't know what flavour I want


----------



## savaytse66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Angie said:


> Savaytse66...have you tried your Pom Pee yet?? How did it turn out - Pom is one of my favourite flavours and I am trying to get my first batch of pee started but still don't know what flavour I want



Glad you asked! Good timing as I just recently decided it was finished and gave it a taste. In a word: fine. It tasted watered down and not very pomegranatey. I made 6 gallons from a 5 gallon recipe, but also added the 48oz jar of POM juice. I think I should have added more juice at the beginning.

Fortunately, I had only back-sweetened with about 4 cups of sugar, so I left a little room to adjust. I added a can of frozen cranberry-pomegranate concentrate (treated with some pectic for a day or so) to the (almost) finished product. Right now, it looks amazing. Crystal clear, but a beautiful deep pink. I've been sick for the past week and have not had a chance to taste it, but I'm hoping to do so over the weekend.

I think I'm going to keg this one. I don't feel like cleaning and sanitizing 30 bottles, so I'll keg 5 gallons and put the rest in the fridge for quick, easy access. I don't think a fizzy pee would be too bad, and I could always pull off a gallon at a time and degas.


----------

